# can i take a bath



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, 
This might be a silly question. We have been trying for 12 months without success. My last ovulation day was earlier this week. We were on holiday and had sex and then went on a long hike. When we got back about 5 or 6 hours later I was so cold I jumped in the bath! Then I remembered that it was my ovulation day but it was too late. My question is, can the water get in the uterus and 'flush' it all out, including the egg? If semen can get in there, why can't water, as the mucus has not yet formed its plug I suppose. 
I would appreciate your advice. 
A


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it won't have affected anything. Semen gets in there because you have a mucousy discharge that it sticks to and the sperm then swim up, 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin, 
thanks so much, that has definitely reassured me. 
All the best and GL for number 2. 
A x


----------

